# Eisen 1324GHE Thoughts?



## Erlau (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi All, I am in the market for a home shop lathe. In my lathe use to date, I rarely end up working with anything long so the 12-13 in swing lathes with short beds are appealing to me for space reasons. I had my eye on the Eisen 1224, which seems very similar to the PM1236T that people seem to like, but the 1224 is not in stock and would take several months to arrive. The Eisen 1324GHE looks somewhat similar and is still made in Taiwan but I can't find much info on it other than what Eisen lists. 

Does anyone have experience with this model? If so, what do you think of it? 

The main difference I see compared to the E1224GH/PM1236T/PM1340GT is the gearbox style and it looks like there is a motor high/low speed setting in addition to the gear changes.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello and welcome

Eisen is a well known commercial brand with good support from what I've read (don't own one myself). Assuming you are looking at a local machine dealer and they have the machine in stock?

If so and it fits your budget and needs I don't think you'll get hurt buying it, post some pictures if you have them.

John


----------



## tjb (Oct 23, 2020)

I bought an Eisen 1440 Made-in-Taiwan last year and couldn't be more satisfied.  I looked at both the Eisen and Precision-Matthews equivalent and discovered that the machines are very nearly identical and were probably made by the same manufacturer in Taiwan.  My assessment reduced down to two significant differences.  First, the Eisen is a much heavier machine.  The specifics escape me now, but my recollection is the order of magnitude was a couple of hundred pounds or more.  Nearly all of the weight difference was in the base.  Eisen's is much more robust, and by looking carefully, I was able to identify that from the stock photos in both sets of ads.  Second, the PM has a larger spindle bore.  That's a nice feature if you're routinely turning large pieces of stock.  I opted for the Eisen because of the weight.  The heavier the machine, the more stable it will be.  And since I rarely turn anything in the 2" range, that was only a minimal nicety but not a necessity.

I have no experience with the size machines you're looking at, but based on my research at the time, I suspect you can't make a mistake with either - as long as you're certain the machines you're considering are Taiwanese - not Chinese.  My Eisen replaces an older Chinese 13 x 40 lathe (Travers Tool's OTMT brand, which is a dead ringer for the PM Chinese lathes).  The difference between the two is off the charts.  Again, specifics are not front and center in my mind anymore, but my recollection is the Taiwan Eisen outweighs the Chinese OTMT by a good 500 pounds.  And that difference is most definitely apparent in operation and results.

I haven't looked at specs on the units you're considering, but you might want to look at a weight comparison.  All other things being equal, heavier is better.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Erlau (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for the notes guys. No red flags so I am planning to move ahead with the plan and make a purchase when the budget allows.

@tjb - did you order directly from Eisen in Canada and have it shipped? Mathew’s comment about looking at one in person at a local dealer has me intrigued but I haven’t found any info on local distributors.


EDIT: I just realized (after tjb mentioned CA) that they’re in Ontario California, not Canada, ha.


----------



## tjb (Oct 26, 2020)

Erlau said:


> Thanks for the notes guys. No red flags so I am planning to move ahead with the plan and make a purchase when the budget allows.
> 
> @tjb - did you order directly from Eisen in Canada and have it shipped? Mathew’s comment about looking at one in person at a local dealer has me intrigued but I haven’t found any info on local distributors.


I ordered directly from their facility in California and had it shipped.  I can get you contact information tomorrow, if you're interested.  My recollection was the individual I spoke with was Jason.  Very helpful and responsive.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Erlau (Oct 26, 2020)

Sure, the contact info for the guy you dealt with would be great. Thanks.


----------



## tjb (Oct 27, 2020)

Here's the information on Eisen:

Eisen Machinery, Inc.
285 S. Dupont Avenue
Suite 101
Ontario, CA 91761
909-457-8488
'Jason' at extension 105
website: www.eisenm.com
email: sales@eisenm.com

NOTE THE 'm' AT THE END OF 'eisen' ON BOTH THE WEBSITE AND E-MAIL ADDRESS.  WITHOUT IT, YOU'LL GO TO A COMPLETELY UNRELATED COMPANY.

Good luck, and keep us posted on what you do.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 27, 2020)

I bought the 1236 from Eisen this past May and couldn’t be happier with it. Ordered it and had it in Montana 5 days later. The stop was missing sent an email and had the stop delivered within 2 or 3 days, I didn’t ask for them to ship it that fast.

I’d do it again, it’s a nice machine, all the dials are smooth and tight, without being tight if that makes any sense. This is coming from a hobbyist so take that for what is it worth.

Phil


----------



## Anthonytn79 (Nov 17, 2020)

Erlau said:


> Hi All, I am in the market for a home shop lathe. In my lathe use to date, I rarely end up working with anything long so the 12-13 in swing lathes with short beds are appealing to me for space reasons. I had my eye on the Eisen 1224, which seems very similar to the PM1236T that people seem to like, but the 1224 is not in stock and would take several months to arrive. The Eisen 1324GHE looks somewhat similar and is still made in Taiwan but I can't find much info on it other than what Eisen lists.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this model? If so, what do you think of it?
> 
> The main difference I see compared to the E1224GH/PM1236T/PM1340GT is the gearbox style and it looks like there is a motor high/low speed setting in addition to the gear changes.


Did you get the 1324GHE?  Do you like it?  I'm in the market for a similar if not the same lathe.  What QCTP did you use?


----------



## Erlau (Nov 17, 2020)

Anthonytn79 said:


> Did you get the 1324GHE?  Do you like it?  I'm in the market for a similar if not the same lathe.  What QCTP did you use?



Not yet, still have a while of saving my $. I am planning on either the 1224 or 1324 eventually. If you get yours first you’ll have to let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Anthonytn79 (Nov 17, 2020)

Erlau said:


> Not yet, still have a while of saving my $. I am planning on either the 1224 or 1324 eventually. If you get yours first you’ll have to let us know what you think of it.


I want the smaller 1224, too, but they are all out of stock.  I will be sure to post updates when I buy one though.


----------



## riodpax (Nov 26, 2020)

Erlau said:


> Hi All, I am in the market for a home shop lathe. In my lathe use to date, I rarely end up working with anything long so the 12-13 in swing lathes with short beds are appealing to me for space reasons. I had my eye on the Eisen 1224, which seems very similar to the PM1236T that people seem to like, but the 1224 is not in stock and would take several months to arrive. The Eisen 1324GHE looks somewhat similar and is still made in Taiwan but I can't find much info on it other than what Eisen lists.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this model? If so, what do you think of it?
> 
> The main difference I see compared to the E1224GH/PM1236T/PM1340GT is the gearbox style and it looks like there is a motor high/low speed setting in addition to the gear changes.


I have the 12x24.  Only thing different is it doesn't have a gap.  Don't use it much since it's in my garage.  I use my small Southbend in the basement mostly since it's air-conditioned down there.  I'm going to sell the Eisen actually.  I didn't see it on the Eisen site anymore so I googled and found your post.  I added a lot of extras.  But I'm getting old and don't use any of my machine tools anymore.  I like it for the price.  But like all Asian equipment you'll have to clean it up a bit.  They always throw lots of gunk all over to keep things from rusting in transport.


----------



## Anthonytn79 (Nov 26, 2020)

riodpax said:


> I have the 12x24.  Only thing different is it doesn't have a gap.  Don't use it much since it's in my garage.  I use my small Southbend in the basement mostly since it's air-conditioned down there.  I'm going to sell the Eisen actually.  I didn't see it on the Eisen site anymore so I googled and found your post.  I added a lot of extras.  But I'm getting old and don't use any of my machine tools anymore.  I like it for the price.  But like all Asian equipment you'll have to clean it up a bit.  They always throw lots of gunk all over to keep things from rusting in transport.


That looks like a nice lathe.  Will you ship it or local only?


----------



## riodpax (Nov 27, 2020)

Anthonytn79 said:


> That looks like a nice lathe.  Will you ship it or local only?


Local only.  Too much work and cost to ship.  PM only charges $150 to ship.  Eisen gave me free shipping in 2018.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 22, 2021)

Interesting about the Eisen.  I am considering them.  
I have Precision Matthew machines but after a recent conversation with them, they don't seem to give a rip if I buy from them or not.  Would like to upgrade my lathe from the small PM that I have.


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't know about prior years, but looks like their current lineup of larger Taiwan lathes are made by Yang Iron works (vs Sun Master for PM's TL series). Yang (formerly YAM) makes a very good lathe (Tom Lipton has an older one). Pricing is competitive with PMs stuff.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 18, 2021)

I did end up purchasing the Eisen 1440E.  It was about $3,000 less than the PM1440GT.  The service and responsiveness has been very good.  I am glad I went this route. 
One of the issues I had with PM is that I was told a couple of times that the prices were going up. "When?" I asked. "Well, we don't know for sure".   I sort of felt pressured and maybe I was at a used car lot dealing with a sleazy used car salesman.  Don't get me wrong, PM's service and support is awesome, but I just could not justify $3k more.


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 19, 2021)

We're thinking seriously about the Eisen 1740. Not ridiculous for what it is. About 1K more than the PM 1660TL, a bunch more mass and 10 hp. Probably a next year thing.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 19, 2021)

That is one serious lathe.  
So far no complaints about mine although I have limited time on it so far.  $1k cheaper than PM.  If it fits your needs, I would go for it.


----------



## tjb (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice lathe, for sure.  Like Neil (7milesup), I'm very pleased with my Eisen.

I haven't looked at spec's, but just make sure it's made in Taiwan.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 22, 2021)

Well - decided to go a totally different direction. PM is upgrading the 1440GS model (new manufacturer). Still has the precision bearings and hardened gears/ways. They will now have a variable speed (VFD/3ph internal) option. The RPC for the 1740 GS would have been $2k alone. Price was right to get this into our shop now. Don't think I'll take too much of a bath on this if we upgrade and sell it, and the practical experience we'll get is worth something. Should help us decide between a bigger manual lathe vs CNC in a few years as the shop grows. If I thought this was my last lathe would have spent more. As much as I hate compromise, this is a starter lathe for us and frees up a bunch of capital.


----------



## mksj (Mar 22, 2021)

More FYI, it is often hard to evaluate the difference in lathes/machines without hands on experience and/or working with people that use these machines. Between the lathes that are typically discussed in this forum, from a quality, reliability and function stand point of view with an emphases to light production work I would recommend the SunMaster series in a 1640 size although they make much bigger models. A VFD retrofit is not that difficult. This is BladesIIB basic VFD install on the 1440TL version. 




This is the 1640 version sold buy another manufacturer, that I installed the VFD system on for a friend. Impressive using the lathe, I have the smaller 1340 version and it is a very rigid and enjoy using it.








						NEW ACRA 1640TE
					

The machine was ordered mid December of 2017 from ACRA Machinery. The machine took a few weeks to arrive from Taiwan and was shipped to the port of LA, then onto Ranch Cucamonga where ACRA is located. The machine was then delivered to my location via flatbed. The machine sustained a fair amount...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

